# My boy, Bear, has crossed the Rainbow Bridge



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2019)

*I woke up this morning to a sight I was kind of expecting. Bear, one of my rats had crossed the Bridge overnight.  He had been a bit poorly of late.  Not eating much, walking unsteady, and falling from the shelf of his cage a lot.  Last night he was trying to groom himself while sitting in my lap, and kept falling over.  I am sad, but glad he is not uncomfortable any more.  He was a year and a half old.
*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

So sorry for your loss Marie... God Bless...


----------



## Keesha (Nov 29, 2019)

I know he meant a lot to you


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear about Bear!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2019)

So sorry @Marie5656  ... that's a sweet picture that you posted.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 29, 2019)

Sorry, Marie, it’s always so hard to lose a pet.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear it.  He looked like a cute little guy.


----------



## toffee (Nov 29, 2019)

sad to lose a pet --must have had something wrong as he wasnt that old ..


----------



## Catlady (Nov 29, 2019)

Sorry, Marie.  How long do they usually live?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2019)

So sorry to hear about your Bear, Marie....hugs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Sorry, Marie.  How long do they usually live?


Average for domestic rats is 2 to 3 years. Some live longer. Some less.  Bear, I guess decided that it was his time to go


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2019)

toffee said:


> sad to lose a pet --must have had something wrong as he wasnt that old ..


 I am thinking he had a little stroke. He was falling a lot, and walked very wobbly and unsteady. Fell of the middle shelf of his cage a few times. The last time was yesterday evening. I am thinking that was what did it. He was much worse in symptoms after that fall.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Thinking of you, Marie, and am glad you shared that with us.  
Bear was a companion of yours. That's a cute photo too.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 29, 2019)

Most people don't like mice and rats, I think they're cute.  And they're resourceful and tough little things.   This below made me laugh when shown in the news a long time ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2019)

Aww. Pizza rat is our hero


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

Rats and mice, hamsters and guinea pigs don't have very long life spans. I feel for you, having hust lost my 19 year old cat earlier this month.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 30, 2019)

*This is one of my favorite pictures of Bear and Max.  That is yogurt Bear is eating

*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss Marie.  It's hard to lose those little guys, I know and they don't live very long.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2019)

Just saw this @Marie5656 , sorry for your loss...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2019)

My nephew and his wife have always had rats that she brought home from the facility where they had
undergone testing .. though it was forbidden.

Their rats have their own personalities, and are very loving. It's too bad their lives are so short.

So sorry to hear of your sweet Bear, Marie.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2019)

So sorry, @Marie5656 ! He was a cute little guy. It's too bad they live such brief lives.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Marie,I'm sorry to learn about Bear,thanks for posting the adorable pics of him
Any time we lose a pet which we consider part of the family is always tough.
You'll always have your memories of him,take care Sue


----------

